# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  F. zippelianus

## Eyal

Hi 
I bought this moss and got it just now !!
Will it attach to log or wood , What is the preferable way to attach it ?

----------


## polyglott

Hi Eyal,
most Fissidens have an affinity to rocks.
See BRYOATT: http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3702
Regards Uwe

----------


## Eyal

Thank you , But I already tied it to a driftwood  :Idea:

----------

